# Are restaurant orders manually assigned or algorithm?



## blackice (Jan 20, 2016)

Does anyone know if orders for hot wheels (not the blocks, but the actual order) are manually assigned by a person or are they assigned by an algorithm?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Manually assigned by a person. And here in Miami that person is an idiot.


----------



## blackice (Jan 20, 2016)

Lol, thanks. Too bad, I guess checking in from home and not being at the designated starting point is pretty noticeable then.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Basmati said:


> Manually assigned by a person. And here in Miami that person is an idiot.


LMFAO!


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Basmati said:


> Manually assigned by a person. And here in Miami that person is an idiot.


Ours is an idiot too. Warehouse stop doing it and they outsource it to Seattle.


----------

